# Victory Sports One......Twins Baseball



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Does anybody have a clue to what is going on with this for the upcoming Twins season. My understanding is that unless there is an agreement we won't be watching the Twins on tv this summer. My questions are: do we have to switch to satellite like Direct TV to watch the games??? My other question is who will be broadcasting the games?? I really hope they keep Dick Bremer and Bert Byleven doing the games because Dick has a great sports voice and well CIRCLE ME BERT!!!!!
I can't imagine not watching the Twins this summer as it is part of the summer tradition. Is sports just getting out of control???? :eyeroll:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Eric Hustad said:


> Does anybody have a clue to what is going on with this for the upcoming Twins season. My understanding is that unless there is an agreement we won't be watching the Twins on tv this summer. My questions are: do we have to switch to satellite like Direct TV to watch the games??? My other question is who will be broadcasting the games?? I really hope they keep Dick Bremer and Bert Byleven doing the games because Dick has a great sports voice and well CIRCLE ME BERT!!!!!
> I can't imagine not watching the Twins this summer as it is part of the summer tradition. Is sports just getting out of control???? :eyeroll:


Cableone supplies my internet/email and they have a survey asking:

do you want Victory to be a HBO type premium channel
or
would you pay $2 more for basic cable adding Victory


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That would suck if they weren't on TV. I am exicted to see Joe Mauer play in the big legues. That kid is something else! 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Direct TV doesn't have it...I would have to buy their Major League Baseball package.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks Doug. I use cableone also for the internet/tv service and haven't seen the survey. My dad talked to cableone recently and it didn't sound like they were close to an agreement. If they made it an option like HBO, or if I had to pay $2.00 for it doesn't matter much. For as many games as I watch it is pretty cheap entertainment. I say just give me the option. Thanks for the info also Ken.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Eric Hustad said:


> Thanks Doug. I use cableone also for the internet/tv service and haven't seen the survey. My dad talked to cableone recently and it didn't sound like they were close to an agreement. If they made it an option like HBO, or if I had to pay $2.00 for it doesn't matter much. For as many games as I watch it is pretty cheap entertainment. I say just give me the option. Thanks for the info also Ken.


goto www.cableone.net and click on "victory sportssurvey" on the right hand side.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Done. I am also checking with Victory to see about updates and who will be calling games etc.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Ken- You said Direct TV doesn't have it. Which channel are you talking about? It may be different because you live in ND, but we have direct tv and get the twins. It is broadcast on Fox Sports Net, Midwest I think.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Maple Lake.....not anymore it won't....Fox North won't be carrying any Twins games.That's why everyone is PO'D.I sent them an email requesting they carry Victory Sports....at least give it to us Al La Carte like the Outdoor Channel is.

My Direct TV is the same as yours....except we get Rocky MT Fox out of Denver along with Fox North in our basic package.

So if nothing changes...if I want to watch the Twins....I will have to buy their major league package.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

We just put a clamp on you guys from ND. Minnesota will no longer allow anyone from ND to watch or cheer for a Minnesota professional sports team! You have to cheer for the pro sports teams from your own state! I guess that doesn't leave you much. This isn't retaliation because you didn't take any sports teams away from us first. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ohhh boy, here we go again. :lol:

Twins have been apart of summer since my earliest memories. I sure hope I get an alternative in Bismarck!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I made the last post to show how ridiculous this is getting when we don't share things that we all like to do.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I received an email back from Victory, and besides still negotiating with different companies, Dick Bremer and Bert Byleven will be calling the games.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Eric,

That's good news! :lol:


----------

